# Predicting the foot



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyone else do this? Sometimes when walking on the sidewalk I'll play this game. I'll look ahead at something on the sidewalk and try to predict which foot will land on it. I'll usually predict it when it's between 3 and 10 feet away from me. On the 10 ones it's easy. Piece of cake. I know for sure the foot. On the ones where it takes until it's more like 3 feet away, it's a really hard guess and usually my foot falls right before or after it. Others I don't know and it ends up being right between both feet.

When doing this, there is nothing I can do to help it out. If can't count feet ahead or do any kind of analyzing. There's nothing to analyze. I just watch and wait until it just comes to me. It's like driving and waiting on the passenger to tell you left or right. Just tell me already! Stop waiting until the last minute! But there's nothing I can do until it tells me. I'm completely at it's mercy.


----------



## laikta (May 3, 2012)

I only do that if I have absolutely nothing to do... Did that once for the zebra crossing.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes! I also try to predict if my foot will touch it or if it does, what part of my foot will touch it.


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

BlueGiraffe said:


> Yes! I also try to predict if my foot will touch it or if it does, what part of my foot will touch it.


Wow, that would be harder.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

I've never heard of anyone doing this before! But of course, I HAVE played Don't Step On The Cracks. :tongue:


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

I will pick out places on the sidewalk and kind of hop from one to the other - only out of sheer boredom though. Most of the time I just walk with my head down... and I walk very fast. 

If I'm feeling like and E I skip


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

I also try to raise up on the toe I'm pushing off of to step onto a curb and step onto my toe and smoothly descend down when stepping off of a curb and bend my knees in a way to make the ascent or descent so gradual that it appears to observers that I didn't change levels at all.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

Elaminopy said:


> I also try to raise up on the toe I'm pushing off of to step onto a curb and step onto my toe and smoothly descend down when stepping off of a curb and bend my knees in a way to make the ascent or descent so gradual that it appears to observers that I didn't change levels at all.


ROFL! Boss.


----------

